# MVWS Wine Competition



## cmason1957 (Feb 2, 2016)

I have been asked by a couple of folks what is up with the MVWS Annual Competition. We have decided to take this year (2016) off, regroup and then have a competition next year. Feel free to let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Amanda660 (Feb 2, 2016)

Looking forward to 2017. Thanks for the update!


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Feb 3, 2016)

That kind of works out better for me LOL..

Now i can get some wine ready for 2017.

We had twins 16 months ago and they are kicking my *** LOL..


----------

